# Miter Saw Showdown: Bosch CM10GD vs Dewalt DW717?



## StoopidMonkey81 (May 1, 2012)

I've been going back and forth for weeks over whether to purchase Bosch's new axial glide saw vs Dewalt's more traditional 10" slider. Has anybody had hands on experience comparing the two? I love the smooth glide and upfront controls of the Bosch, but I also appreciate the slightly larger cut capacity and LED shadow light of the Dewalt. What really concerns me is accuracy, and I've seen some reports (at least on the initial model) that the Bosch has issues with side-to-side play at full slide extension (though I've heard the same said for the Dewalt as well) as well as an issue with some saws where the arbor is slightly out of alignment. Dewalt even has a video on YouTube showing this, but it comes across as a heavy handed hatchet job so I'm not sure how much to trust it. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your looking for a accurate saw for finish type work in a shop setting get the bosch, their saws are extremely accurate.. i havent heard anything about flex in either axial glide saws. the only big complaint about either axials is the weight of them

ive used quite a few dewalt saws and only one or two have been accurate, mostly do to being brand new.. the only real advantage of the dewalt saws ive noticed is their lighter weight however when they do go out of alignment their a bastard to recalibrate and once calibrate it doesnt hold you`ll be tuning it regularly


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Got to check out the Bosch, (I think it was the same model as it has the same system), during a tool demo at a local hardware store.

I wanted it really, really badly! The cost was prohibitive for me and my miter needs just don't justify something like that. And it's a fairly heavy unit. What I liked was just how solid the whole Bosch unit was. How solidly things snap into their detents. And how little space was needed behind the unit. Really, really smooth. Reminded me of my table saw, which is a Bosch and nice and solid.

Just not cheap.

I've used my neighbor's DW717. It's also solid. And nice. And better than the Ryobi I just got and haven't even used yet. And while it 's solid, it's also a little stiff. If $$$ was no object and I had a choice, I'd get the Bosch.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

18 months ago i bought a new mitre saw i really wanted to get the bosch 12" axial glide but it just wasnt in the budget plus it doesnt come with a stand. i picked up the milwaukee instead as its the next best performing saw on the market and it worked to being about $400 cheaper than the bosch and buying a stand seperate


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't speak for the Bosch because I have never used one, I have the Dewalt DW708 and can say from over 40 years experience of owning many miter saws that the DW708 is about as good as they come. They don't make this saw now and if you can find one I would suggest jumping on it. I did fine one in your area if you might be interested. By the way, this is the last Dewalt made in the USA. 

http://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/4945501375.html

Check out craigs list in your area, there are many many good miter saw there. Don't discount the Makita, it is one fine saw also. 

If you are stuck on the two saws, go with the Bosch for sure, the Dewalt just isn't up to snuff now days, they are pretty good but no where as accurate as the Bosch or the DW708. 

The reason I say that is I have seen them at the orange store and the Dewalt had more slop (side to side play) than the Bosch. Always check to see how much play a miter saw has when it is down and fully extended, try to move the head side to side.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

jims correct about the makita. they rank very high as well i was actually trying to track one down when i bought my new saw however only two places in town had them.. one store had the 10" with a stand but none in stock at the time.. another store did have it in stock however no stand and over $130 more.. so i bought the milwaukee


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

They wouldn't price match? That seems rare these days. I do a LOT of research before I buy tools, and everywhere seems like they're within a few bucks, if not exactly the same for most stuff.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

price match has to be for the exact same model.. the big box stores have a greasy way of getting out of price matching.. different stores get slightly different versions though still hte same tool. it can be something as minor a as a different tooth count on the stock blade or one has a laser on it and the other one doesnt


----------



## drbob (Jul 10, 2009)

The link below will take you to a side-by-side comparison of the Bosch, DeWalt, Makita and Milwaukee sliding miter saws: http://woodworkingtipsandtools.com/sliding-compound-miter-saw-reviews/
My choice would be the Makita based on multiple reviews


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i bought the Hitachi 12" compound dual bevel sliding miter saw, every cut ive made the last 4 years has been right on.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I do really love the dewalt, after about 8 years my dewalt just seemed to not hold alignment for long. I bought the bosch and absolutely hated it. Everyone loved it, I just thought it was junk and did not like anything about it. Guys would see it set up on the job and honk and wave as they drove by. I hate that saw.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

one of the big design advantages of the bosch mitre saws is having the bevel lock up front.. with the dewalts you have to lean into the saw and reach around the back which can make locking the saw on a specific angle tricky since your not looking directly at the bevel gauge. when the saw starts to get older and the locks stick on it or dont grab at all you have to fight with the tool to lock it correctly


----------



## mtnwalton (Jul 20, 2014)

StoopidMonkey81 said:


> I've been going back and forth for weeks over whether to purchase Bosch's new axial glide saw vs Dewalt's more traditional 10" slider. Has anybody had hands on experience comparing the two? I love the smooth glide and upfront controls of the Bosch, but I also appreciate the slightly larger cut capacity and LED shadow light of the Dewalt. What really concerns me is accuracy, and I've seen some reports (at least on the initial model) that the Bosch has issues with side-to-side play at full slide extension (though I've heard the same said for the Dewalt as well) as well as an issue with some saws where the arbor is slightly out of alignment. Dewalt even has a video on YouTube showing this, but it comes across as a heavy handed hatchet job so I'm not sure how much to trust it. Any input would be appreciated!


Bought the 12" Bosch axial glide a couple weeks ago. Recently having hand surgeries I'm not a heavy user. But I was impressed with the saws reviews and it so far seems to match up to those. Bought at Lowes,, special order that came in damaged. Returned it and went to HD and they had one in stock and on sale at $600. One advantage i needed was the axial glide system to save a few inches in depth.


----------

